# Pointing 101, this is how momma does it!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm expecting my "A" litter of Drahthaar's in less than a month. Momma is gettin' large, but doesn't mean she still can't throw down with a wily rooster! Took her over to a fresh cut alfalfa field the other day and saw a couple roosters dinking around. Decided there would be no hens, so we went on the hunt. Here is a video of the track and subsequent point. It's a little shaky, but gets the job done. This is my first try uploading video, so I hope it works.
[youtube:1kbtnexo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk5-rdZlaFQ[/youtube:1kbtnexo]

For more info, you can check out my website.
http://bergmeisterdrahts.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Doesn't seem like the embedded YouTube function is working right, so here is a link to the video.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty cool there Killerbee, but you already knew that... 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You can here that rooster cackling in the background! Way cool. That sound makes me hot in the britches! (JUST KIDDING! But it does excite me in a different way!)


----------

